# What do YOU do?



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

1) How often do YOU guys prefer to feed your P's and why?

2) What do you like to feed them besides feeders? (I'm looking for an alternative and NOT bloodworms)

I'm just looking for what works for you so I can try a couple different things!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

if theyr young i give them 2 meals a day , and when they grow larger i only give them 1 meal a day .. you can feed them will allmoast all meat unless it is salted (like bacon ) just give it a try .. if they dont eat it you can allways try somthing else


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

n0bie said:


> if theyr young i give them 2 meals a day , and when they grow larger i only give them 1 meal a day .. you can feed them will allmoast all meat unless it is salted (like bacon ) just give it a try .. if they dont eat it you can allways try somthing else


 is everday really necessary? they should be fine every other day or even every third day right? anyways how much do you feed them?

i wanna keep them waiting a bit to keep a bit of carnage in the feeding time









my buddy feeds his every week or even TWO.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

thats fucked up.. thats because he wants a feeding frenzy each feeding.. but you can try feeding them lesser than i do .. but remember howyou would feelt if you were ony feed once a week


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah,thats crazy.I feed my 5 inch Black Rhom twice a day,and my Super Reds twice a day.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Doviiman said:


> Yeah,thats crazy.I feed my 5 inch Black Rhom twice a day,and my Super Reds twice a day.


 thats how i do it

beaf heart in the morn and chicken at night for now plus hikari carnivor sticks


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Why not bloodworm though?

My P's love the stuff. I've heard it's very nutritious for them.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i feed mine every other day and i usually switch from 6 pieces of smelt to 20 or so small shrimp each time i feed them. also they occaisionally get a large feeder- about 7"- and sometimes i give them mice.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

scallops, catfish, lima beans, apple, shrimp, feeders every day (once or twice if hes hungry)


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I feed mine twice a day...I try all different kinds of food.He seems to like krill the best.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

should i feed them once a day then??? i wasn't getting at feeding them once a week. i'm just saying it every second day fine? i want there to be some action when i feed them still... unless regular feeding makes them... i dunno how to put it... kind of used to getting food regularly.

the buddy that i was talking about... his fish didn't even seem to know what to do with the feeders. we sat there and watched for an hour and nothing. and mine i just got from the pet store, they ate like right away.

so yah, then i suppose i should be feeding them everday? and how much... they seem to chomp back about 4-5 small feeders yesterday and they aren't THAT big yet. (maybe 3 inches?)


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> Why not bloodworm though?
> 
> My P's love the stuff. I've heard it's very nutritious for them.


 cause my motheroxe wouldn't like them in the fridge and to tell you the truth i'm not to happy with handeling them.

i've been thinking about this for days and can't find something else to give them. i'd try pellets but i'm not too sure about those. something inexpensive and nutritious for a couple times a week would be great as feeders can get pricey to feed them everyday plus i want to keep bringing their colour out.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i give mine pellets and thsy eat em nutrious to


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i give mine pellets and thsy eat em nutrious to


 chiclid pellets?
floating or sinking?

that would be perfect they could have the pellets most days and feeders a couple times a week too. would bring cost down as well.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

ShaneN. said:


> ShaneN. said:
> 
> 
> > chiclid pellets?
> > floating or sinking?


 bump
i want to go try them. i'm thinking the floating ones?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

From my experience, the best are Hikari Carnivore Sinking Pellets. Something like 45% protein or something like that.

My P's love em'.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

my p's love raw shrimp their slowly taking to cayfish filletts gonna get them some dew worms from the tackle shop


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

is feeding them a good meal every second day alright? They want start eating eachother after one day will they?


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

i recommend feeding them twice a day, because there is that worry that oen might get hungry and turn on the other. also feeders from what i understand are only good for once in a while because they have no nutrition for them plus can carry diseases and parasites. beefheart is what i feed my guys along with shrimp pellets, raw shrimp, and feeders once every like 3 days or a week. how many p's do you have?? ill attach a pic of what happened when one of mine got hungry after feeding him twice a day. so i think def no less than that. (im not an expert just repeating pretty much what ive learned the past couple weeks here on the pfury)


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

can they be over fed then? i mean i fed them about and then later on otnight i wanted to see if they'd eat again and they ate quite a bit more. do they know wen enough is enough???


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

if your looking for somthing cheap buy beefheart at a butcher shop. I got mine for about 1.75 a pound. It is really good for them and my p's love it. I also feed them krill.They love this also. I feed mine evryday. Once a week i skip one day and the next day i feed them feeders. They go crazy and attack them like crazy. My p's are growing at an alarming rate. You will not lose aggression towards food by feeding everyday. Just dont feed at the same time everyday. Change it up.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

While mine are still young I'm feeding themk twice a day. When they get a bit older I'll be feeding them once a day and after that maybe once every other day.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

feed them all kinds of things that natural live in and around the water::: all kinds of flesh, fishfillet, bugs, worms, fish etc...


----------

